# Giant tort!



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

My friend is working in the Seychelles (the lucky bugger!!!!!) and he sent me a pic of this tort he saw there.....the people there told him that it's just over 150yrs old !!!
WOW !!!


----------



## bettinge (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to see this guy! I'll bet he can eat!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha yeah I'd love to see him too ! Bet he could eat a horse HAHA


----------



## bettinge (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder how many heads of lettuce he could eat a day?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of WHERE the tort lives....I wish I was him!!!






Stazz said:


> Haha yeah I'd love to see him too ! Bet he could eat a horse HAHA




Yeah that would be interesting.....I'd say 2!



bettinge said:


> I wonder how many heads of lettuce he could eat a day?


----------



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

Is that a 'wild' Aldabra tort or in a zoo there??


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not too sure Laura but I'll ask my friend for ya !


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Isa (Apr 19, 2009)

O wow, beautiful .


----------



## RTfanatic (Apr 19, 2009)

Think of the poop from that old guy! ; )


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow! I can't imagine having one so large


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope Henry doesn't get that big, he will probably walk through the walls


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 19, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Here is a pic of WHERE the tort lives....I wish I was him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The color in the picture of where he comes from is absolutely vivid...just beautiful...


----------



## Stazz (Apr 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHA too funny ! I would HATE to be the one cleaning his poop hahaha....actually, could be why the grass is so green?!?!
Rich, yeah deifnitely....would have to change Henry's name to Hulk 

Maggie, my friend is a lucky bum living there in Seychelles, it is just absolutely amazingly colorful and pretty!



RTfanatic said:


> Think of the poop from that old guy! ; )





richalisoviejo said:


> I hope Henry doesn't get that big, he will probably walk through the walls





maggie3fan said:


> Stazz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of WHERE the tort lives....I wish I was him!!!
> ...


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 20, 2009)

That is a pretty sweet picture.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

My friend just msged me, he says those tortoises are protected in a national park...they are "wild" as in free to roam and are not pets, but they are also not in a zoo.

He says he watches them for hours!



Laura said:


> Is that a 'wild' Aldabra tort or in a zoo there??


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

I would watch for hours too! The pics are beautiful. 150 years old. CRAZY!! Props to them being protected..Amazing


----------

